# Đừng lo ngực nhỏ chỉ là bạn chưa biết cách massage và các thực phẩm tăng size vòng 1 này thôi



## thuypham (6/7/18)

Ngực nhỏ, kém săn chắc luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của hầu hết chị em phụ nữ. Áp dụng ngay những cách tự nhiên, đơn giản dưới đây để tăng size vòng 1 an toàn, hiệu quả ngay tại nhà mà ít tốn kém.



​
Vòng 1 nhỏ bé, khiêm tốn làm giảm đi sức hấp dẫn của phái đẹp, cũng chính bởi vậy mà không ít chị em sẵn sàng chi ra 1 số tiền lớn phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ, bất chấp rủi ro, hậu quả khôn lường, biến chứng sau đó. Phương pháp dưới đây chính là tổng hợp của những cách làm an toàn, đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất mà bạn có thể thực hiện tại nhà. Không chỉ dành riêng cho các chị em độc thân, nhàn rỗi mà còn rất phù hợp với chị em bận rộn, có gia đình nữa nhé.



​
*Thực phẩm giúp tăng size vòng 1*
Để vòng 1 có thể định hình và phát triển tối đa kích thước, chúng ta cần cung cấp protein cho cơ thể. Đây là yếu tố quan trọng giúp cơ ngực săn chắc, đàn hồi tốt và tham gia vào quá trình tái tạo collagen, làm giảm tình trạng chảy xệ của vòng 1. Nếu không được cung cấp protein đầy đủ, nguồn collagen cũng sụt giảm khiến cho kích thước vòng 1 giảm đi nhanh chóng.

*Chân giò heo*



​
Bạn có thể hầm chân giò với cháo, hạt sen, đậu đỏ, đậu ván, đậu xanh…ăn thường xuyên để tăng kích cỡ vòng 1 . Chân giò hầm sẽ cung cấp vitamin, chất béo, chất đạm đầy đủ để phát triển một bộ ngực như ý muốn. Với những cô gái đang tuổi dậy thì, nếu nhận thấy vòng 1 của mình nhỏ hơn của bạn bè thì nên cải thiện ngay. Ở tuổi đang phát triển sẽ dễ cải thiện hơn khi chúng ta đã nhiều tuổi.

*Quả bơ*



​
Quả bơ giàu axit béo không bão hòa, tăng độ đàn hồi các mô ngực, có chứa vitamin A có thể thúc đẩy quá trình tiết hormon sinh dục nữ và vitamin C có thể ngăn chặn sự biến dạng của ngực, vitamin E giúp tăng kích cỡ ngực. Bạn có thể xay bơ với quả óc chó hoặc hạnh nhân, thêm mật ong để uống. Chỉ trong vòng 1 tháng, bạn sẽ thấy tác dụng.

*Cam*



​
Cam rất giàu vitamin C, có tác dụng ngăn chặn sự biến dạng của ngực, ngăn ngừa chảy xệ vú. Bí quyết ăn cam tốt nhất là trước và sau bữa ăn nửa tiếng và trước khi đi ngủ. Hoặc nước cam vắt pha thêm chút rượu rum hoặc nước cam ấm.

*Các loại đậu*
Để tăng vòng 1 hiệu quả, bạn sử dụng đậu chế biến thành các món ăn giúp nở ngực và bảo vệ sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, các chuyên gia cũng khuyên bạn nên sử dụng 2 ly sữa đậu nành mỗi ngày để cải thiện vòng 1 và giảm nguy cơ ung thư vú ở phụ nữ.




_Lớp vỏ trong các loại đậu thường chứa các thành phần có khả năng thúc đẩy tuyến vú phát triển._​
*Cách massage để cải thiện vòng 1*
Để tăng hiệu quả cũng như đẩy nhanh tốc độ đạt được, bạn nên kết hợp thêm với 1 loại tinh dầu để chúng đóng vai trò là chất dẫn, giúp da săn chắc và vòng 1 phát triển hơn. Ví dụ như dầu dừa, dầu oliu, dầu oải hương,… thậm chí là vaseline cũng được luôn nhé!







​
Bước 1: Bạn massage nhẹ nhàng từ dưới lên trên, từ trong ra ngoài, có thể thao tác cả 2 bên cùng lúc hoặc làm từng bên một. Lưu ý là không dùng quá nhiều lực lên trên bầu ngực, tránh làm chảy xệ.



​
Bước 2: Massage để dồn mỡ từ cánh tay và lưng vào ngực, như vậy sẽ đạt được mục đích 2 trong 1 rất tốt: bên cạnh tăng size cho ‘núi đôi’ còn đánh tan được lớp mỡ thừa ở bắp tay, đem lại sự thon gọn khá hiệu quả.



​
Bước 3: Bạn bấm huyệt ở nách, song song với đó là bóp nhẹ vùng da này nhằm giúp máu lưu thông, tăng cường đẩy dưỡng chất lên mô mỡ ở ngực tốt hơn.



​
Bước 4: Ấn huyệt ở giữa 2 bầu ngực. Chỉ với 4 bước đơn giản, mất khoảng 5 – 10 phút mỗi ngày, bạn có thể thực hiện trong lúc tắm hoặc bất kể thời gian nào rảnh rỗi là đủ giúp cải thiện vóc dáng vòng một trở nên hoàn hảo hơn. Nhưng chị em nhớ là áp dụng đều đặn mới phát huy hiệu quả nhé!

_Chị em thấy đấy, những cách trên đây thật quá đơn giản và dễ thực hiện phải không nào. Chỉ cần kiên trì và chăm chỉ, cô nàng ngực nhỏ sẽ không còn tự ti và chẳng ngại những set đồ gợi cảm nữa. Ngại gì mà không thử đúng không các chị em!_

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

